# Progator 2020 hydraulic issues



## dustin kerr (Mar 7, 2020)

* Dustin74*
*Registered*

Joined 5 h ago
1 Posts
Discussion Starter • #1 • 3 h ago
i have a 2020 ProGator 2001 and both the steering and dump bed dont work, the steering is really hard to turn at any engine speed and the bed will not raise , no noise can be detected when trying to steer or raise the bed,can anybody give me a place or two to start looking? fluid level is fine and has a new filter


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like you may have a hydraulic pump or pump coupling or the like, that is busted. Do you have a manual for your gator? Does the power steering and dump bed hydraulics work off the same pump? I imagine it does.


----------



## dustin kerr (Mar 7, 2020)

no, the each have their own pump, one for steering and one for dump bed and pto best i can tell , only thing i can find they have in common is pick up line, that being said, both pumps mount up to the same drive gear on the engine, one in the front of the gear,(steering pump) the other on the back side of the gear (the pto or dump bed pump)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can one of the pumps be removed to allow an inspection of the drive?


----------



## dustin kerr (Mar 7, 2020)

yeah i think thats what im going to do , remove the front pump and check ,. i checked the sump strainer and its clean so that is my next step, ill keep you all posted


----------



## dustin kerr (Mar 7, 2020)

Ok update, i pulled the cover off the steering pump ,(front pump) and the pump can be seen turning so im going to assume the dump or pto pump is too, both systems are separate only other thing they have in common is the sump screen and supply line,, whats my next step, could it be that the system is just full of air?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe someone here with knowledge of the hydraulics can jump in. My only thoughts are that if both pumps are working and neither are operating thesystems they are meant to, it could be a plugged pick up. 
Have you tried having someone observe the hydraulic hoses when you operate the steering or the dump box? If you've replaced the filter, you may have introduced air into the system. Can you jack the front of the unit up and operate the steering to see if you can purge any air?


----------



## dustin kerr (Mar 7, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Maybe someone here with knowledge of the hydraulics can jump in. My only thoughts are that if both pumps are working and neither are operating thesystems they are meant to, it could be a plugged pick up.
> Have you tried having someone observe the hydraulic hoses when you operate the steering or the dump box? If you've replaced the filter, you may have introduced air into the system. Can you jack the front of the unit up and operate the steering to see if you can purge any air?


----------



## dustin kerr (Mar 7, 2020)

Thats going to be my next step, im going to crack a line at the dump bed cylinder and try to operate it and see what happens, then double check the pick up screen and suction lines


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Be sure to check the rubber"manifold/hose" that connects the suction line to both pumps. My guess is there may be a crack in it that is causing air to be sucked into the system. Part number VG10748. Depending on your serial number there may be more updated parts needed to install the new manifold.









Depending on your serial number there was a "recall" to replace this part back in 2001-2002. The recall is expired, but you might still want to check with your dealer to see if it was done at that time. Of course even if it was replaced at that time, the updated one may have failed in 18 or 20 years.


----------

